# Coyote round question?



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

So my buddy wants me to come shoot some coyotes for him, will my SR-22 shooting 22LR be okay? I know a larger round or something with more brass would be better like a 22-250 or .223 but will what I have still work if I try and keep my shots under 50 yards?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

You might be ok, I've never shot anything with my 22's other than birds. Aim for the head around there ears. That's your best bet.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

A 22LR will do the job if shot placement is _perfect_, and you're pretty close. A 22 mag would be much better...

You are correct though, a 22-250 or 223 would be the best choice. I love my AR for coyote's...


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Wait a minute... SR22? as in Ruger pistol?

I wouldn't. The .22 will barely have enough poop to take out a coyote when it comes out of a rifle barrel.. out of a pistol, you'd better be darned near on top of it.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

mjn said:


> Wait a minute... SR22? as in Ruger pistol?
> 
> I wouldn't. The .22 will barely have enough poop to take out a coyote when it comes out of a rifle barrel.. out of a pistol, you'd better be darned near on top of it.


No not the pistol, the rifle, see here,
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=16633


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Like they said aim for the head. The 22-250 or 223 is ideal for coyotes. The 22lr will kill em in the long run even if it's a body shot. 22s are nasty nasty little devils on internals. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ive hunted and killed many coyotes with a .22, you can carry plenty of ammo its cheap and quiter. Most shots i take are not over 50-60 yds though If you have a good call, or someone good with a call a shotgun with turkey loads or something like that works amazing. .22 is more than enough to take one. Right behind shoulder like a deer is how i do it.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

.22 will work at those ranges. I shot one at 125yrds with my 17hmr, ran 10yrds and piled up. My favorite coyote rifle is my Bushmaster Predator model .223. As you can see in my signature, it don't like coyotes either.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

tmfisher57 said:


> .22 will work at those ranges. I shot one at 125yrds with my 17hmr, ran 10yrds and piled up. My favorite coyote rifle is my Bushmaster Predator model .223. As you can see in my signature, it don't like coyotes either.
> 
> Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


Man thats a nice piece. I use my old ruger 10/22.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks! Wife got it for me for Xmas 2 years ago.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That will work fine like stated above. Should have seen the one I shot with my 300ultramag a few years ago with a 180gr nosler ballistic tip bullet what a mess. I know guys its over kill but he showed up at the wrong time lol. What the weird part was he still tried to crawl away....

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Haven't tried to shoot one with my ultra yet. I would though. 60gr. Nosler ballistic tips will flat anchor these dogs. Gotta hit em' good though.

Should Be Working Instead Of Thinking About My 4 Wheeled Money Pit!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

This is my paper puncher/varmit buster. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice lookin' rig there! I'm sure she's a shooter! Who built it? Is it a .308?

Should Be Working Instead Of Thinking About My 4 Wheeled Money Pit!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

It was a VSF in .223, and ive had a little here a little there done over the past couple years. yeah she is a shooter lol. 

Had the barrel cut to 20" and threaded, bolt knob and texture added in the forearm and palm well. I Did the paint myself. 

I went with a .223 cause ammo is so cheap vs. 308 and most of our ranges max out at 300 yds. With the exception of a 1000 yd one in Shreve. And a 750 yrd in Oak Grove. Plus I've got an AR I built so the two make a team. 

I handload several different loads for it and they all shoot well. 40 gr. varmint grenade subsonic. 55 gr. Tsx and I'm workin on a 62 gr load for whitetail. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sweet! Ya, I could tell it was a worked over 700. Looks good, nice job on the paint. Perfect critter getter for 300 yrds. I have out to a thousand yrds at my house, but I save the 500+ stuff for my 300 ultra. It's a shooter with 185 Bergers.

Should Be Working Instead Of Thinking About My 4 Wheeled Money Pit!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but I gotta chime in with my best shot. 50yds coy dog with a Hoyt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

50 yrds with a bow, on a dog, is a GREAT shot!! My longest coyote (with a gun) is 376 yrds. They are usually around a hundred yrds due to my electronic caller.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

tmfisher57 said:


> 50 yrds with a bow, on a dog, is a GREAT shot!! My longest coyote (with a gun) is 376 yrds. They are usually around a hundred yrds due to my electronic caller.


You must have a good call. The ones ive tried crackle when i turn it up too loud. I use the primos hot dog mouth call. It is decent. And that bow shot was luck i always carry an old arrow with a field tip incase i get bored. Ive sent more over the backs of squirrels than ive stuck in deer.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

My caller is just a cheap Cass Creek, I also bought the external speaker for it. Has a 100yrd. remote and seems to work great!! Have about 60 bucks in it. Can't justify a 5-7 hundred dollar FoxPro. When I bow hunt I always have an extra arrow with a judo tip on it for squirrels or rabbits. Sorry to the OP for the hijack, you get us ol' boys talkin' about huntin' and sometimes we just ramble for days!!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

tmfisher57 said:


> My caller is just a cheap Cass Creek, I also bought the external speaker for it. Has a 100yrd. remote and seems to work great!! Have about 60 bucks in it. Can't justify a 5-7 hundred dollar FoxPro. When I bow hunt I always have an extra arrow with a judo tip on it for squirrels or rabbits. Sorry to the OP for the hijack, you get us ol' boys talkin' about huntin' and sometimes we just ramble for days!!!!


 
Ha ha need to start a new thread. Thats the same electronic call i have i think its something creek, and has an atenna you can buy a remote for.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

brutemike said:


> That will work fine like stated above. Should have seen the one I shot with my 300ultramag a few years ago with a 180gr nosler ballistic tip bullet what a mess. I know guys its over kill but he showed up at the wrong time lol. What the weird part was he still tried to crawl away....
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


Something like this?

Took one with a RRA .458 the other was my DPMS .308


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yowsa! the .458 is pretty lethal. Holy smokes!!! Would love one of those uppers.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

brute574 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> Took one with a RRA .458 the other was my DPMS .308


Holy crap. Dang what do you use that for elephants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats what my deer look like when i shoot them with my S&W 460 mag.lol

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I believe he's referring to the .458 socom, it's mostly a breaching caliber. That thing is BEAST I would love to have an upper for it or 50 Beauwolf.

Can we start a firearm thread?




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> I believe he's referring to the .458 socom, it's mostly a breaching caliber. That thing is BEAST I would love to have an upper for it or 50 Beauwolf.
> 
> Can we start a firearm thread?
> 
> ...


Let's do it. I've never heard of that weapon and I thought I was fairly knowledgable lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I hear it's a good hog hunting round. Seems to work on coyotes as well!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

tmfisher57 said:


> I hear it's a good hog hunting round. Seems to work on coyotes as well!


You by any chance see the hog gun that red jacklet built?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well i just made myself look dumb, the gun they built was a 458 socom


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

wmredneck said:


> I believe he's referring to the .458 socom, it's mostly a breaching caliber. That thing is BEAST I would love to have an upper for it or 50 Beauwolf.
> 
> Can we start a firearm thread?
> 
> ...


 
YES I am


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i personally am a fan of my .17 HMR.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

I yote hunt with a browning A-bolt 2 chambered in 270 WSM. It's a wicked round for predator hunting. For optics you can't go wrong with the Nikon coyote special. Good bang for the buck.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

tmfisher57 said:


> My caller is just a cheap Cass Creek, I also bought the external speaker for it. Has a 100yrd. remote and seems to work great!! Have about 60 bucks in it. Can't justify a 5-7 hundred dollar FoxPro. When I bow hunt I always have an extra arrow with a judo tip on it for squirrels or rabbits. Sorry to the OP for the hijack, you get us ol' boys talkin' about huntin' and sometimes we just ramble for days!!!!


I got my foxpro on amazon for less than 200$. It's the wildfire ll


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I shot one with my Remington BDL 300 ultramag before he went down real quick.


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> This is my paper puncher/varmit buster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gun wmredneck couldn't help but noticing them Xbox games if you play any call of duty games hit me up 
Xbox gamer tag is bagAballz


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Haha. Man I used to game very competitively. I never was much of a COD guy. Played alot of halo and bad company was really where my niche was but nowadays I rarely even turn the box on. 

Urin Truble is my tag. 



Back on subject. I'm thinking about working up a light grained load for my .243 Wssm for varmints over thanksgiving. Anyone else have one?





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

